# PAW at Tractor Supply



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Had the kids down to the TSC for Pet Appreciation Week. It is always a great way to help educate people about goats!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww. How cute! I didn't know TSC had Pet Appreciation Week. I would have brought the whole herd!  (Well, maybe not the bucks)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We were just at our TSC PAW last week  my girls LOVED it!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Was it only last week? Or do they do it more than once? Or just yearly? I wish I could have taken the does!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sure it's different for every area


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Speaking of TSC, an ad just poped up for TSC!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Skyla , that picture of Juby cracks me up :ROFL:

Pretty babies you have there realfarmgirl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's such a dork! :lol:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Tricky!

I think the PAW week was national - but they have different pet/animal weeks/weekends throughout the year...if I remember correctly, I've had the goats down to the store 3x's this year. "Out Here with Animals" is the spring/early summer one.

Here is one of the other girls making an appearance this year:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I LOVE her coloring ! She's a beauty and adorable


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They look great.


----------

